# Moving to Texas



## tressa27884 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi y'all -
I'll be coming to Texas 7/27-7/31 to look at properties.  I'll be moving with my two children aged 16 and 7.  If any of y'all live in these areas, I'd appreciate your input on the quality of schools, and how family friendly they are.
I looked at Paris crime statistics and they have me a bit concerned.  Am I over reacting?  I'm coming from California and the last thing I want to do is move my kids to a place they'll be unhappy.  Thanks!

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/4587-Fm-198-E_Lake-Creek_TX_75450_M77549-80119
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/3196-Fm-1801_Mineola_TX_75773_M72626-32176
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/2401-County-Road-2420_Sumner_TX_75486_M86136-50684


----------



## tressa27884 (Aug 21, 2016)

Here are a few more.
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/153-FM-2121_Paris_TX_75462_M76949-81492
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/247-County-Road-45480_Paris_TX_75462_M82110-98349
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/2401-Fm-74_Atlanta_TX_75551_M80880-50273
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/270-County-Road-1180_Cooper_TX_75432_M77601-97351
http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...rm-Road-197_Arthur-City_TX_75411_M84518-86901


----------



## tressa27884 (Aug 21, 2016)

The last group.
http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...y-Road-1200_Mt-Pleasant_TX_75455_M84105-39039
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/2532-FM-1184_Paris_TX_75462_M85415-07304
http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/183-County-Road-42370_Paris_TX_75462_M70937-56652


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy is a relative term, I'm the type that'd be happy down the longest dirt road you could ever find... Others not so much? 

Joking aside, good luck on the move! I don't know anything about the areas you are looking at, but I'm sure some others will pop in


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2016)

Mount Pleasant and Mineola are both nice towns. Greybeard has already weighed in on Lamar County. I don't know anything about Paris or Lamar county.

http://www.city-data.com/crime/crime-Paris-Texas.html

Enter towns you are interested in, in this site and look up the crime rate.

http://www.city-data.com/crime/crime-Mount-Pleasant-Texas.html

http://www.city-data.com/crime/crime-Mineola-Texas.html

It seems most of what you are looking at is in the Paris area. Look at other areas as well, there are lots of nice little towns in east Texas.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2016)

I like the house in Atlanta too, even though it is so far away from me! I hope it looks as good in person!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 21, 2016)

Ummmm not to be "picky" or anything, but 7/27 to 7/31 is long gone by, and I don't think you're talking about next year.  You mean August? Where you buy is going to depend on a LOT of things, specifically with the kids... Are they boy/girl/one of each? With that age separation, they'll probably be into totally different things and you'll need to assess if those will be available where you're going. One's going to be finishing up high school and the other will still be in elementary school... How about jobs? Will you need to work? You're gonna want to be close to your job if so...

I had looked at (online only) the 3rd property in the first group: http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/2401-County-Road-2420_Sumner_TX_75486_M86136-50684  I was primarily interested as I could rent one of the places out... The problem is the big/newer home is NOT the one near the barn  The barn is actually behind the older/smaller house and not readily accessible without bothering the tenants in the smaller house   That's also higher than the price range I thought you said you were looking for?

I put an offer on the 2nd place I looked at yesterday.  Haven't heard anything back yet  I hope you find just the right place for you and your kids! Also hope it's close enough that you can join our newly forming "TX partners in crime" (kidding) group with @Baymule @Devonviolet @Ferguson K (We all hope) and myself   Once I get settled in, I hope to invite a few other TX folks for a visit with us


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know much about schools, because our kids are off with spouses & kids of their own.

I looked up the property, in Sumner, that Latestarter mentioned. Google maps shows it to be about a half hour from Paris, but not too far from Telephone.

We had high hopes & looked at properties near Telephone & Bonham. We were very disappointed.

Telephone seemed to be a dying widespot in the Road and Bonham was an older town, that has seen better days. Both were rather depressing. Bonham did have a large cattle sale barn across from the air strip, if you are into buying & selling cattle.

I can't speak for Sumner though.


----------



## tressa27884 (Aug 22, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Happy is a relative term, I'm the type that'd be happy down the longest dirt road you could ever find... Others not so much?
> 
> Yeah, me too.  Not sure about my kids though.


----------



## tressa27884 (Aug 22, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Ummmm not to be "picky" or anything, but 7/27 to 7/31 is long gone by, and I don't think you're talking about next year.  You mean August? Where you buy is going to depend on a LOT of things, specifically with the kids... Are they boy/girl/one of each? With that age separation, they'll probably be into totally different things and you'll need to assess if those will be available where you're going. One's going to be finishing up high school and the other will still be in elementary school... How about jobs? Will you need to work? You're gonna want to be close to your job if so...
> 
> Good catch!  Yes 8/27-8/31!  My daughter is 7 and my son is 16.  I'm retired so work isn't an issue.
> 
> ...



How exciting!  Good luck!  What town did you choose?


----------



## tressa27884 (Aug 22, 2016)

It seems most of what you are looking at is in the Paris area. Look at other areas as well, there are lots of nice little towns in east Texas.[/QUOTE]

If you give me suggestions for towns/cities/counties I'll look!  Thanks


----------



## tressa27884 (Aug 22, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Mount Pleasant and Mineola are both nice towns. Greybeard has already weighed in on Lamar County. I don't know anything about Paris or Lamar county.
> 
> http://www.city-data.com/crime/crime-Paris-Texas.html
> 
> ...



Thanks!  These crime rates are horrible!  Where would you suggest we look?  I don't want to feel like I need to carry my gun with me everywhere I go.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 22, 2016)

I 'carry' in only 3 cities in Texas. Houston, El Paso, and Paris.

Crime rating for the nearest town to me is in the 800s.  And the climate here would be a substantial culture shock.

But, I lived in the town of Caldwell--Burleson County--for a few years, back in the mid 80s and it's still one of my favorite places to visit, and it is very much still a laid back farm/ranch community. We will again be there next month (Sept 10) for the Kolache Festival. 

Crime rating for Caldwell Tx=64.
http://www.city-data.com/crime/crime-Caldwell-Texas.html
The problem there might be finding suitable farm property that is actually for sale--they kinda hold on to their farms thru the generations.


----------



## tressa27884 (Aug 22, 2016)

greybeard said:


> I 'carry' in only 3 cities in Texas. Houston, El Paso, and Paris.
> 
> Crime rating for the nearest town to me is in the 800s.  And the climate here would be a substantial culture shock.
> 
> ...



Thanks @greybeard , I'll add that to my search area!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 22, 2016)

A lot of the crime statistics are based on the "cities" and not so much the rural areas outside them. Part of the reason I wanted to be rural, but within reach of civilization for when I want/need it. Just out of curiosity, what are the carry/concealed carry laws in TX?


----------



## greybeard (Aug 22, 2016)

About the same as everywhere else I suppose. Purchase a handgun, take the course, demonstrate safe use and a minimum of some 'limited' proficiency in using a handgun, take the written and firing test. Of course, you have to submit the fees, fingerprints, and filled out forms and wait for background check before the lic is actually issued. Evidently, one doesn't have to be very good at all to pass the live fire test. One of my nieces came by here a few months ago to practice the day before her test and couldn't hit the broad side of a 55 gal drum from 30' away, and still passed. (The test is at 15') There are some exemptions in the process for active, retired and former military members with honorable discharges and no felony convictions. There's a 1/2 dozen places within a 30 mile radius of me that give the course. Many businesses here have signs on the door prohibiting concealed or open carry on their premises.
steps to get Texas CHL
concealed carry

I've never seen anyone open carry here but it is legal now.
open carry as of Jan 2016


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks Greybeard, for the links and info. Most helpful.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 22, 2016)

Open carry is stupid. Why advertise?


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 22, 2016)

My husband open carries sometimes.  I concealed carry,  always.  Go NH, all we have to do is apply for a permit at the police station and if you pass their background check you're golden.  No classes required.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 22, 2016)

I just found this in Gilmer which is in Upshur County. Years ago, I lived in Upshur County and it was a nice place and still is.

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...pruce-Rd_Gilmer_TX_75644_M85815-59266#photo24

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/2408-Mustang-Rd_Gilmer_TX_75645_M84877-31357#photo0

Just stay out of Harrison and Gregg Counties, the city of Longview straddles both counties.  I've lived in Longview twice-as a child and again as an adult. I wouldn't live there now. Good place to go shop, but then leave and go home.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 22, 2016)

I found this in Mineola, Wood County. It is higher than you specified, but I think you had a place on your list that was close to this in price.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/2963-Fm-1801_Mineola_TX_75773_M87995-48430#photo27

This is a nice place in Quitman. Lots of outbuildings!

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/793-County-Road-1350_Quitman_TX_75783_M70285-95455


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow, that Mustang Rd one in Gilmer is nice! good pasture, nice ponds, good sized home in good shape... The one above in Quitman I had as a number 4 to look at when I was down there but when I realized how distant it was from the others, and being on short time with limited sleep, I ruled out looking at it, but it's a nice property.  to see what she finds on her trip


----------



## greybeard (Aug 22, 2016)

Devonviolet said:


> I don't know much about schools, because our kids are off with spouses & kids of their own.
> 
> I looked up the property, in Sumner, that Latestarter mentioned. Google maps shows it to be about a half hour from Paris, but not too far from Telephone.
> 
> ...


Telephone Tx's claim to fame is a hot sauce called (hades) on the red. 

Sumner is pretty nice, but pay attention to flood zones--I have seen highway 79 closed due to high water on a little creek that runs thru there. If I'm not mistaken, the almost new post office is no longer open either. Other waterways that I know to flood are Bois d' Arc Creek when the Red River backs up into it as well as most of the Texas tributaries of the Red River. 
You should also be aware that there is a proposed 16,000 acre lake over just NW of Bonham to be formed by damming the north end of Bois d' Arc Creek (Lower Bois D' Arc Creek Reservoir) Last I heard they were about 1/2 way thru with land acquisitions. This is in Fannin County, just West of Lamar county. I heard last time I was up there, that they had sealed the deal for the 10,000acre Riverby Ranch already.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 23, 2016)

How awesome that Tressa can get all this information before she makes her move! BTW, Tressa, also avoid anything with a Grand Saline address or school district.


----------



## tressa27884 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey y'all.  I have an update.  We close on a house in Cooper on 11/30.  I'll be a Texan by the end of the year!  Who will live close to me?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 31, 2016)

Wohoo!!! Congrats!
 We are actually considering moving to Texas too, it seems to be the place  Cannot wait to hear about your adventure and good luck moving


----------



## tressa27884 (Oct 31, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> Wohoo!!! Congrats!
> We are actually considering moving to Texas too, it seems to be the place  Cannot wait to hear about your adventure and good luck moving


Thanks!  Took me forever to find a place! Where are you looking?  Texas is huge.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 31, 2016)

Unfortunately I am not sure yet. The boy is an Electrical & Mechanical Engineer, so he'll need to be relatively close to a big city. I'd like to be around Austin personally, but You are so right, Texas is HUGE and I am so clueless right now! Cooper looks so quaint and friendly, I am jealous he would never let us live in a 'small' town as he would put it  
Are the kids excited about the move?


----------



## tressa27884 (Oct 31, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> Unfortunately I am not sure yet. The boy is an Electrical & Mechanical Engineer, so he'll need to be relatively close to a big city. I'd like to be around Austin personally, but You are so right, Texas is HUGE and I am so clueless right now! Cooper looks so quaint and friendly, I am jealous he would never let us live in a 'small' town as he would put it
> Are the kids excited about the move?


The kids are really excited.  Look at the outskirts of Paris.  Lot's of people don't like Paris, but Cooper is 20 minutes from there and I like it a lot.  Paris is big enough that finding a job will be easier than in some of the smaller towns.  When are you looking to move?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 31, 2016)

@tressa27884 We have no timeline but I would think springtime if we did. Still got a lot of convincing to do for the boy though, haha! I'll have to look into Paris, thank you so much!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 31, 2016)

How many animals will you be moving down there? (If you dont mind me asking)


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks like @Devonviolet will be the closest to you, she lives just south-southeast of Sulphur Springs. You will be about 75 miles from me. And @Latestarter is (I think) about 30 miles east of Devonviolet.

Congrats on your new place! You KNOW we want PICTURES!!!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 31, 2016)

Congrats @tressa27884 !!!



NH homesteader said:


> My husband open carries sometimes.  I concealed carry,  always.  Go NH, all we have to do is apply for a permit at the police station and if you pass their background check you're golden.  No classes required.



I know this is a bit older but just saw the thread.

Pretty restrictive over there in NH and TX 
In VT it is Buy gun, carry gun, open or concealed. Just not in courthouses, school buildings or school busses.

That said, other than 30-06's in the rear window of pickups during hunting season, I can't say I've ever seen anyone other than a police officer carrying a gun openly.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 31, 2016)

I wouldn't call NH restricted. Just concealed carry.  We can open carry all we want without a permit.  I choose not to!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2016)

Bruce said:


> Congrats @tressa27884 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I was younger, there were lots of rifles in the back window of pick up trucks. A gun rack for the truck was an essential accessory. To do that now would be stupid, it'd get your window smashed and rifle stolen.


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 31, 2016)

People should generally assume that if you have a rifle in your back window you probably have a pistol on your hip.  Lol but no people don't do that around here.  Less because of fear of it being stolen and more to avoid the anti gun crowd's comments. 

My husband saw two separate people open carrying at the gas station this week. Don't see it too much.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2016)

Open carry is advertising. Dumb. If you're going to carry, make it concealed. If a robber comes in McDonalds and sees a gun on someone's hip, that guy will get shot before anyone else, so why announce it to the world? Be a sneaky so-and-so and hide that pistol.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 31, 2016)

Well, there's another way of looking at that as well... by carrying openly, you may just stop that potential armed thief before he tries anything because he knows if he misses, it could (most likely WILL) mean his life. Used to have and use the rifle rack, wouldn't do that now for many reasons. Anyway... kinda off the subject. Congrats @tressa27884  Welcome to TX in advance. Yeah, I agree with Bay, closest to @Devonviolet and then me... Bay is further south, then even further south is @Ferguson K  and @frustratedearthmother . I guess @animalmom is ~4 hours west of us. You'll have to share some pics of what you finally decided to buy! And once you get settled, we'll have to get together!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 31, 2016)

So many Texas people!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 31, 2016)

Well, it is a rather large state afterall...


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 1, 2016)

WooHoo!  I'm so glad you are finally moving to Texas!

Yes, @Baymule & @Latestarter are correct. I am a little more than 40 minutes from Cooper. That is about the same distance we are from Latestarter. And absolutely, a welcome meal is in order once you are settled!


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 1, 2016)

It looks like you have a community before you even get there.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 1, 2016)

Given the population of Texas is around 7.5M, it does seem reasonable that there would be a lot of Texans here.

The population of Vermont is ~.62M but we are still decently represented on BYH


----------



## animalmom (Nov 1, 2016)

@Bruce good things come in small packages, doncha know!  Besides we need you folks from The Granite State to keep us Lone Star State folks grounded!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 1, 2016)

You mean you need people like @NH homesteader from the Granite State to keep you Lone Star State folks grounded. Those of us in the Green Mountain State will help as much as we can


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 1, 2016)

Was just typing in the same state correction when I read your post Bruce. LOL Folks from either one of those states are most welcome to come on down and help "ground" us! I'm sure we'd appreciate such good company!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 1, 2016)

Big as the state is. and even with what did he say... 7 million folks here? 6.9 million of those folks are living in the metroplex of Dallas/Ft Worth and 4-5 other large cities like Austin, Houston, San Antonio and a couple of others... So there's plenty of room for more good BYH folks to move on down here and get a nice acreage property to homestead


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 1, 2016)

No worries,  I'm good at grounding people...  From here in the Granite State


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 1, 2016)

I thought your "people" was like 4 years old? Isn't that a bit young to start grounding her?


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 1, 2016)

Well I am really good at giving time outs


----------



## Baymule (Nov 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> Given the population of Texas is around 7.5M, it does seem reasonable that there would be a lot of Texans here.
> 
> The population of Vermont is ~.62M but we are still decently represented on BYH


Population of Texas is 26.96 million. Had to go look it up, last I looked, it was 20 million.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2016)

I contributed to the increase... but only by one!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 2, 2016)

We contribute, to the increase . . . by TWO!


----------



## animalmom (Nov 2, 2016)

Well maybe we need to get some of those Green Mountain folks to move here, eh @Bruce?


----------



## Bruce (Nov 2, 2016)

animalmom said:


> Well maybe we need to get some of those Green Mountain folks to move here, eh @Bruce?



I don't plan on getting divorced. My wife has never lived farther than 90 miles from where she grew up (Stowe) and that was when she was at Dartmouth. And she absolutely doesn't "do" heat.



Baymule said:


> Population of Texas is 26.96 million. Had to go look it up, last I looked, it was 20 million.



oops, looks like I missed the '2' in my post. With Austin being approximately 2M, yeah, there would have to be a LOT more than 7.5M in the entire state. Heck, the Dallas metro area is 7M!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 2, 2016)

And I think every one of 'em around DFW has 3-4 cars and somehow, they are all on the road at once. Houston isn't much better but at least it's mostly pickup trucks and ya can see them.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 2, 2016)

I like our rush hours around our place.  We had to wait for two cars getting out on the highway this afternoon.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 3, 2016)

I rarely see a car on my county road, but it's only a mile or two out to the main 4 lane highway. Even there, rarely any traffic till you get to town 6 miles away. I'm not TOO far away from society...


----------



## greybeard (Nov 5, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I rarely see a car on my county road, but it's only a mile or two out to the main 4 lane highway. Even there, rarely any traffic till you get to town 6 miles away. I'm not TOO far away from society...


Used to be the case here as well, but as more and more folks moved in and more of them have found work near or in Houston, we see more and more traffic out in front of my place.  Just one more reason for me to consider moving back to the rough country farther out west.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 5, 2016)

greybeard said:


> ... Just one more reason for me to consider moving back to the rough country farther out west.



You're older than I am and your existing place is already basically where you want/need it to be for what you want to do. I'm beginning to have second thoughts about what I've done here as there's just so much that needs to be done to get it to where I want it. At least you have the advantage of years of experience... I don't have any of that either.  I guess I'm on what you might call an "adventure"...


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 5, 2016)

We are right there with you LS.  The best thing in our favor was that we didn't know we we didn't know and managed to fake it a long time.  We picked up a couple of mentors in the preceding years that have been a Blessing for us.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 5, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> How many animals will you be moving down there? (If you dont mind me asking)


My 3 house dogs, My best friends 2 house dogs and 1 LGD (Amos) who will be about 10 weeks.  Plus a number of cats and a Macaw.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 5, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Looks like @Devonviolet will be the closest to you, she lives just south-southeast of Sulphur Springs. You will be about 75 miles from me. And @Latestarter is (I think) about 30 miles east of Devonviolet.
> 
> Congrats on your new place! You KNOW we want PICTURES!!!


I'll take lots of pictures on Tuesday and Wednesday when I'm there.  I'll post on Thursday.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'll be NEEDING mentors!  I'm Tressa Everts Overfield on Facebook if any of y'all want to send a friend request.  I'm getting so dang excited!  First I need to know how to stomp out the Johnson Grass (everybody has me scared to let my critters graze it) and what to plant in it's place.  I guess I'll be buying hay for a while -


----------



## greybeard (Nov 6, 2016)

tressa27884 said:


> I'll be NEEDING mentors!  I'm Tressa Everts Overfield on Facebook if any of y'all want to send a friend request.  I'm getting so dang excited!  First I need to know how to stomp out the Johnson Grass (everybody has me scared to let my critters graze it) and what to plant in it's place.  I guess I'll be buying hay for a while -



Find someone with a dozen cows in the area and lease it out to them for 3 months. The cows will graze it down to the dirt and the JG will be gone.  DO however, understand that every kind of forage has it's own unique problems and downsides.
Remember back in 2012, all the big "GMO grass killing cattle" headlines that turned out to be Tifton 85--a very common bermuda hybrid--NOT gmo? 
Many of the 'natural' crowd ran with the bogus GMO story and to this day have never edited their articles. 
http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...ing-cattle-deaths-in-texas.19813/#post-267671
https://www.organicconsumers.org/ne...ss-suddenly-produces-cyanide-and-kills-cattle

All grasses can produce toxic chemicals and/or other toxins under the right circumstances.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't be in a huge hurry to get livestock. Get your pasture right first. Your pasture is their grocery store, no pasture, the grocery store is closed.

I like @greybeard 's idea of lease the pasture and let someone else's cows over stock it and graze it to nothing. You could follow that up with pigs. They will dig and root up E.V.E.R.Y.T.H.I.N.G.  You could build portable pens with cow or hog panels and T-posts. When they have stripped a spot and nothing is left but dirt, move them to the next spot. Then you have the added advantage of their nitrogen rich manure to add to soil fertility. Disc and smooth out the soil, plant with a good pasture mix and you'll be on your way. Butcher or sell the pigs.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 6, 2016)

> Get your pasture right first



Yep, we're all grass farmers first and foremost, more so than livestock producers. 
The animals (and us) are just a byproduct of the soil,sun, moisture, and forage.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2016)

What is the single MOST IMPORTANT plant in the ENTIRE WORLD?

*GRASS*


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 6, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Don't be in a huge hurry to get livestock. Get your pasture right first. Your pasture is their grocery store, no pasture, the grocery store is closed.
> 
> I like @greybeard 's idea of lease the pasture and let someone else's cows over stock it and graze it to nothing. You could follow that up with pigs. They will dig and root up E.V.E.R.Y.T.H.I.N.G.  You could build portable pens with cow or hog panels and T-posts. When they have stripped a spot and nothing is left but dirt, move them to the next spot. Then you have the added advantage of their nitrogen rich manure to add to soil fertility. Disc and smooth out the soil, plant with a good pasture mix and you'll be on your way. Butcher or sell the pigs.


Other than chickens, I am certainly planning to be a year out for everything else (except a pair of goats).  Good advice for sure.  I need to sit and stare at everything for awhile AND build fences before I even consider livestock.  Plus that gives me times to meet the neighbors and get my head wrapped around the fact that it's all mine.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 6, 2016)

greybeard said:


> Find someone with a dozen cows in the area and lease it out to them for 3 months. The cows will graze it down to the dirt and the JG will be gone.  DO however, understand that every kind of forage has it's own unique problems and downsides.
> Remember back in 2012, all the big "GMO grass killing cattle" headlines that turned out to be Tifton 85--a very common bermuda hybrid--NOT gmo?
> Many of the 'natural' crowd ran with the bogus GMO story and to this day have never edited their articles.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...ing-cattle-deaths-in-texas.19813/#post-267671
> ...


Thanks.  So is it best to mix different types together.  If y'all were starting from scratch - what would you plant?


----------



## greybeard (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd plant whatever your surrounding area has growing, especially if it's bahia.  But do a soil sample first, see what the results are and plant according to what your local county agent says will grow well there with minimum input.
If I had mine to do over, I'd go with Jiggs bermuda, (has to be sprigged--not seeded) wwBDahl, (seed is expensive)  Tif85 bermuda, (seed not quite as expensive) or an endophyte free fescue.
If you are lucky, your county agent or co-op will have a no-till drill you can rent to seed your place with. Mine does not. If you are the one moving near Cooper, there is a grass sprig farm on hiway 19 not too far out of Paris heading towards Sulphur Springs. I saw it last month when I was up there. They had several different kinds of forage listed on the sign--I don't remember the name on the sign tho.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks @greybeard , I am indeed the person moving to Cooper.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2016)

Plant a mix of grasses. We admire beautiful green fields of Bermuda and I am guilty of it myself. But let me put it this way, say your favorite food is broccoli. You LOVE broccoli! You eat broccoli 3 times a day, every day, forever. Although broccoli is good for you, it might be missing key minerals or nutrients that a variety of foods would give you. So even though you are full and well fed on broccoli, you are not as healthy as you _could_ be, if you had more and different foods to eat.

So a mono-crop of one type of grass will feed your livestock and they will fatten up and look good. But livestock, just like us, need and enjoy different foods. What we might consider an unsightly weed may be rich with minerals and nutrients because it's roots reach deeper to a different layer of soil than the grass roots do. When the soil is disturbed from letting cows graze the Johnson grass to the roots and trampling the earth, seeds that are already there, lying dormant, will come up. Some might be what cows, goats, sheep like, some not. Sprig or plant the grass seeds you want, Mother Nature will show up with things you didn't plant.

Sheep or goats relish weeds that a cow won't touch. Together,  or rotated one group behind the other, both get what they want and need. We let the back yard grow up this spring and early summer. We weaned lambs and put them in the back yard. They ate the weeds FIRST. They ignored the Bahia and Bermuda. There is a patch of blackberry vines in the corner and they stripped the leaves off every vine. When they ran out of weeds, they ate the Bahia, then finally the Bermuda.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey Tressa, I believe you said you'd be here in Cooper tomorrow (11/7) and Tuesday. When I had Bay and DV over today I mentioned that I had considered offering to drive up there to meet you for lunch one of those two days and asked if they though I'd be too forward to extend the offer. They said no, so consider the offer extended. I know it's late notice and not even sure if you'll see this, but if you'd like to get together for lunch or even dinner, let me know or contact me via PM here with contact info and we'll see if we can make it happen.  I'm not familiar with the area up there either so we'll both get to explore a bit


----------



## Bruce (Nov 6, 2016)

Tressa, go to Joe's place! He has leftover marinated ribeye steaks


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 7, 2016)

I hope I'm not being too forward. DH and I would also love to join y'all for a meal (lunch or dinner) while you are here. That is if you do it today (Monday). We have plans for tomorrow, but are available today, and would love to meet up with y'all, while you are here.  If not, we can do it after you settle in at the end of the month.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 7, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Hey Tressa, I believe you said you'd be here in Cooper tomorrow (11/7) and Tuesday. When I had Bay and DV over today I mentioned that I had considered offering to drive up there to meet you for lunch one of those two days and asked if they though I'd be too forward to extend the offer. They said no, so consider the offer extended. I know it's late notice and not even sure if you'll see this, but if you'd like to get together for lunch or even dinner, let me know or contact me via PM here with contact info and we'll see if we can make it happen.  I'm not familiar with the area up there either so we'll both get to explore a bit


I'm going to be there less than 24 hours .  Can I take a raincheck?


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 7, 2016)

Devonviolet said:


> I hope I'm not being too forward. DH and I would also love to join y'all for a meal (lunch or dinner) while you are here. That is if you do it today (Monday). We have plans for tomorrow, but are available today, and would love to meet up with y'all, while you are here.  If not, we can do it after you settle in at the end of the month.


Absolutely not too forward.  I can't wait to get to meet all y'all in person.  If I was there longer than 24 hours this trip I'd make it happen.  So sorry it's such a short trip.  We'll all get together once I'm moved in.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 7, 2016)

Barn question.....I've noticed when driving around that most barns are metal.  Is there a reason for this?


----------



## greybeard (Nov 7, 2016)

1. They don't burn well.
2. Termites don't like them.
3. Even as far north as you will be, hurricanes can give you 4- 8 hrs of continuous ~50 mph winds and steel holds up better than wood.
4. They don't rot.
5. discount on property insurance because of the above reasons.

Texas wildfire map for just active wild fires the month of Sept 2011.






All reported Texas wildfires Jan-Dec 2011:




Austin, looking East toward Bastrop Complex fire, Labor Day 2011. Charred 14,000 ac it's 1st day. At end of day 2, it had burned 28,000. Took 24 days to get it 98% contained.





Welcome to Texas.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome to Texas.

You make me laugh @greybeard and are a plethora of information.  Looks like the wildfires here in California.  I knew there had to be a reason, just didn't know what it was.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2016)

Hope you have a safe and productive trip this time around as well as next time when you're actually moving! Absolutely - rain check accepted! I'm sure we'd all like to meet you and make you feel welcome here   It's difficult when you move to a new place an don't know anyone...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2016)

Let us know how the "walk through" goes!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sorry y'all.  Didn't get in til late last night and I was exhausted.  Love. Love. Love the property.  Walked about 10 acres of it, got to the creek/wood line and decided I didn't want to get lost in the woods on the remaining 8 acres.  A lot of work to do, but I'm excited.  Who has a tractor they want to come pull trees out with? .  The good news is that at the end of it, I'll have about 16 acres of usable pasture for my critters and a garden.  After I build a bridge across the creek.

The bad news is that the FHA inspector has yet to show up, even though we were supposed to have the report on Monday before I got there, hasn't even looked at the house yet, so we had to reschedule - which means pushing back closing until 12/5.

If you're on FB I posted a video on the City Chick Ranch page!  Cant wait to get to Texas permanently.  Hoping to wake up there 1/1/16.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2016)

That sounds great. Since you, @Devonviolet and @Latestarter will all be so close to each other, maybe ya'll can work out a work day on each other's place. Take turns helping each other out on fencing, that seems to be the most pressing need for all 3 of you. By yourselves, it's a hard task, together ya'll could make progress.

Oh, don't worry about the FHA inspector being late and having to reschedule, things will go wrong. It's the law. You think you have everything all lined up and someone drops the ball and slows down the whole process. But, it WILL get done, just hope you don't have too many frustrating moments.

Glad the walk through went well. Your place sounds really nice!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=city chick ranch


----------



## Bruce (Nov 10, 2016)

Some of us don't "do" Facebook (and are not twits either  ) Sorry I can't see the farm, but glad you like it! Hold tight, it will soon be yours.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 11, 2016)

I went to your page, only to find that I was signed on ??? I DID sign on a week or so ago and must have NOT signed off before closing the page... Aside from these two times I haven't been on FB in over 2 years. I get too easily caught up in the politics and rants/raves. too much BS for me to deal with any more.


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 11, 2016)

I left facebook in 2010, for a number of reasons, and only once in a while think it might be nice to check someone's page. However, BYH is "social network" enough for me.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 11, 2016)

Facebook can be frustrating for sure.  I'd love to plan days to work on each others places, much more fun than doing it on our own.  As soon as I'm settled we'll plan a get together @Baymule - we'll drag you out with us.  Now the fun part begins - packing.....
Thanks for all your support y'all - you've made this much less frustrating and much more exciting!


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 22, 2016)

FHA appraisal has been completed.  We're due to have report by 12/2.  The owner is having a new survey done to establish property lines for us.  35 days and I'll be living in Texas!  I can't wait.  I started an East Texas thread if any of y'all are interested......


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 23, 2016)

Well, we're all waitin' on ya!  everything continues on track for you! Just give a shout if we can help ya. If we can do it, you know we will.   Hope you have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## tressa27884 (Mar 24, 2017)

Howdy!  I know I've been MIA and I apologize.  I've been keeping up with Devonviolet, and I'm assuming she's kept y'all in the loop.  So here is my mini novella.
Kid 2 was sick before we left California.  We assumed since he had no fever it was allergies or a cold.  Arriving in Texas he felt no better - didn't have a fever, was feeling lousy, but not complaining too much. 
On Feb. 13th took him to the local clinic, because he had spiked a fever and was generally acting off.  The doctor at the clinic suspected meningitis and sent us to the local emergency room.  We spent several hours there where he was diagnosed with what they believed was a sinus infection; gave us prescriptions and sent us home.  The following day (no fever) he got up and went to school.

Mid morning, the school calls to tell me kid 2 has had a seizure of some sort in class and they'd like me to come get him.  I ask them to call an ambulance, and tell them I'm on my way.  I get there, and once again, we head back to the ER.  New doctor sees him, runs tests, and tells us that since his blood tested positive for THC he believed he had a reaction to synthetic marijuana and once again sends up home.  Mind you - kid 2 swore up and down that he hadn't smoked anything since arriving in Texas.  We knew he was smoking in California which is one of the reasons he came to Texas with me rather than staying in California with his dad (dad is selling our house and business and moving here ASAP).  We drive the 20 minutes home, and just as we're pulling into the driveway - kid 2 has another seizure - lasting more than 2 minutes.  I call 911 (again), and once again we head back to the ER.
When we get to the ER I throw a big ole hissy fit, and tell them we are NOT leaving until they figure out what the HELL is going on with my kid.  The doctor agrees and schedules an MRI. Meanwhile I've been on the phone with Dad and he is desperately trying to get a flight out from California.
Kid 2 is stabilized and because it's now close to 9:00 and Kid 1 and Kid 3 are home alone, I leave the hospital.  I came home and fell into bed.  12:30 phone rings and it's DH saying he's at the ER and Kid 2 has an infection on his brain and they are airlifting him to Children's Hospital in Dallas.  I get in the car and drive like the devil to get to the ER.  30 minutes later they are transporting Kid 2 and Dad to Dallas via lear jet.  I get home, fall into bed about 3:00 AM, and then am up to get Kid 1 and Kid 3 to school at 6:30.  Once they're off I drive to Dallas where Kid 2 is now in ICU following brain surgery.

Two days in ICU and they move him down one floor to the neuro unit, because Kid 2 has lost all use of his left side!  Physical and Occupational Therapy start as well as Speech.  He has two more seizures while on the 10th floor.  They assure us this is normal as the swelling on his brain hasn't gone down yet.  They can not give us any idea of how long recovery will take, or if he will regain use of his left side.  *EVER.*

In the middle of this the hospital starts billing our insurance in California.  California declines to cover, because Kid 2 has been enrolled in a Texas school and even though we've been in Texas less than 30 days and can't yet apply for coverage here in Texas, they tell us they are not responsible for his care as he is no longer a resident of California. *Swell.  *

We speak to a social worker at the hospital is assigned to help us, and she tries desperately to figure out a way to get Medicaid to cover at least some of the costs associated with this hospital stay which by this time has surpassed *ONE MILLION DOLLARS*.

Fear not friends, Kid 2 was able to come home from the hospital last Saturday and is at almost 100%.  Thankfully we haven't yet been thrown in debtors prison.

To add insult to injury - my friend who was planning to move onto the property with me, and help me run the ranch tells me once we're home that the deal on her house fell through and she's trying to figure out a way to get here, but it isn't looking good so far.  The agreement we had was that I was going to buy the land and this house and she was going to buy another house to put on the land and pay for the infrastructure to get us going.

Because Kid 1 and Kid 3 have more or less been abandoned children for more than a month (and before I realize we have a MILLION DOLLAR hospital bill looing over us, I agree to sign Kid 3 up for 4-H and cheerleading, I put eggs in the incubator and hired somebody to build me a beautiful 10x10 chicken house and two 8x8 breeding pens.  I called him midway through the hospital stay hoping he was going to say he hadn't started work yet, but nope - he's more than half way done.

My mantra is "It's all going to work out".  Hopefully by the time Kid 3 needs a goat I'll have a pen built and the money to pay for a show quality mini Nubian.  I have managed to get 100 feet of fencing in, somebody gave me a Guinea Fowl and bantam rooster for the LGD's to protect (they're doing a great job there), and I'm sure God will provide in due time.

DH is hoping to be here by 6/1 and the sale of the house and the business will at least put a dent in the MILLION DOLLAR hospital stay.

In the interim, I am thankful everyday that I can sit on my back porch and drink coffee listening to the sounds of my rooster, guinea and dogs - knowing that I have 3 healthy kids and that things will work out.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh my, I am so sorry you've had to deal with all of this. And so glad your son is ok. I truly hope they are able to help you with that bill, and everyone is able to enjoy some much needed quiet soon.


----------



## Devonviolet (Mar 24, 2017)

Actually, I have remained rather mute on all you have been going through, as I wasn't sure what you wanted me to share. I figured, once you were ready to share you would.  

However, my DH and I have been praying hard, and seen answers to our prayers, over and over again. Praise God!  Now we are praying for answers to your financial woes!


----------



## TAH (Mar 24, 2017)

Wow, sorry you guys have been having such a hard time!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 26, 2017)

I would be fighting the state of California with everything  I had. What jerks. Or can you file Medicaid here for him? What a mess. I am just glad that your son is well and back home.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 26, 2017)

What happened to my post from yesterday???

To summarize:

I wouldn't pay any doctor's bill prior to the last ER visit since all 3 were clueless and totally wrong. Especially the one who ASSUMED your kid was on drugs and didn't even look for anything else. Where does one even get "synthetic THC", make it in your basement? Meningitis or sinus infection. Right, so TOTALLY close to the same thing And who has seizures from a sinus infection? Maybe it is common but I've never heard of it.
I guess there is a fight to be had with the insurance company in CA
Glad your son is going to be OK, way beyond heart stopping scary


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey Bruce, she double posted (actually triple - I deleted the 3rd one in herd humor and moved the responses over to the East Tx thread) and your post from yesterday is on the East Texas thread vice this one.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks, I found it later.


----------

